
Travelers left behind nearly a million dollars at security checkpoints last year - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2020/08/21/travelers-left-behind-nearly-million-dollars-security-checkpoints-last-year/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/r90cf](https://archive.vn/r90cf)

